# Need help creating a Jig for these door panels



## eaw1 (Dec 11, 2013)

The follow are some door panels that have the same pattern on the back though its offset. The channels on one side are underneath the diamonds on the other side. 

I could use some ideas on how to make a jig for this... and suggestions on a router bit... definitely going to need sacrificial wood on all sides as the original is walnut.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

are those oval dowels laying in the base then? what are the pink circles about? can't tell from pics if the profile is actually round or elliptical. for the base it appears you need a cutter that can create the profile - a core box bit for the router can be had up to 2" diameter. there are many places that can create them for a shaper. but perhaps the table saw may be the next best bet, cutting them on an angle to the blade.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions.

It could likely be done with router bits and a table saw. That panel looks like it was done on a CNC.


















.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like a nearly trivial project to cut if you have access to a CNC. Cut the top, then flip the board over to cut the other side. Otherwise start with a larger panel with edges parallel to the grooves. Cut them using a core box bit on a router table with a moveable fence, or using a handheld router with an edge guide. When done cut the panel corners down to the shape your sample is.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

TimPa said:


> are those oval dowels laying in the base then? what are the pink circles about? can't tell from pics if the profile is actually round or elliptical. for the base it appears you need a cutter that can create the profile - a core box bit for the router can be had up to 2" diameter. there are many places that can create them for a shaper. but perhaps the table saw may be the next best bet, cutting them on an angle to the blade.
> 
> welcome to the forum.


 
Tim, I think the pink circles are the fabric of whatever the door is sitting on showing through holes.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

landman said:


> Tim, I think the pink circles are the fabric of whatever the door is sitting on showing through holes.


oh i see. i totally misinterpreted that pic. there are no dowels laying in the grooves of the base, the machining leaves a concave profile only.


----------



## eaw1 (Dec 11, 2013)

*more info*

These door panels are from a small credenza produced in the 1950s by Heritage Furniture now part of Drexel Heritage.

My goal is to produce slightly wider and longer panels to go in a piece I'm hoping to build starting next summer... starting to collect wood for it now.

Yes the red ovals are from a the backer panel behind the carved panel. One side is redish in color the the other is the same fruit wood color as the rest of the piece.

I'm assuming since the piece is from the 1950s a router was used to do the job.


----------

